# What is (place name) famous for?



## yuechu

大家好！

I notice that in China (like many other countries), places are often famous for certain local specialties, traditions, etc. How could one ask the question "What is (place name) famous for?" in Chinese?
Thanks!


----------



## Judy Zhu

You can ask: 
XXX有什么特产吗？（specialty）
XXX有什么习俗吗？（tradition）
etc.

Hope this may help.


----------



## SimonTsai

Q: 中國共產黨 (Communist Party of China) *最大的特色是*？
[off-topic comment removed]

Q: *說到*巴西 (Brazil)，*你會想到*？
[off-topic comment removed]

Q: *你知道*巴布阿新幾內亞 (Papua New Guinea) *有甚麼特別的習俗嗎*？
[off-topic comment removed]

Q: 英國 (Britain) *有甚麼美食*？
[off-topic comment removed]


----------



## yuechu

Judy Zhu said:


> 有什么特产吗？（specialty）





Judy Zhu said:


> 有什么习俗吗？（tradition）


Thanks, Judy Zhu! These work very well in this context 

Thanks for your suggestions of 句型 as well, SimonTsai


----------



## Skatinginbc

yuechu said:


> What is (place name) famous for?"


XX(e.g., 台灣)什麼著名？


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your suggestion, Skatinginbc! 



Skatinginbc said:


> (e.g., 台灣)什麼著名？


Does this work with and without the word 有（and 的）？
For example: 台湾*有*什么著名（的？）？


----------



## Skatinginbc

yuechu said:


> 台湾*有*什么著名（的？）？


A possible response: 沒有 (i.e., 台灣沒有什麼著名的).


----------



## yuechu

(place name)什么著名？
(place name)有什么著名？

Is one more formal than the other? (with or without 有?)
Thanks!


----------



## Skatinginbc

Rhetorical questions:
他有什麼了不起的 (沒有，他沒什麼了不起的).
台灣有什麼著名的 (沒有，台灣沒什麼著名的).
Because 有什麼 entertains the possibility of 沒有，it may be used for a rhetorical question.

Other than that, I don't see too much of a difference between the two.  Perhaps 台灣什麼著名 is slightly more formal than 台灣有什麼著名.


----------



## yuechu

Interesting! Actually, I don't think I'd heard this structure before. Thanks for teaching it to me, Skatinginbc!


----------



## Skatinginbc

yuechu said:


> I don't think I'd heard this structure before.


Oh, it is just a short form of 以什麼著名.
香港(以)什麼著名？


----------



## yuechu

那好！成！(Did I use this correctly?)


----------

